# Dejar embarazada



## mrsuecia

¿Cómo se diría “dejó embarazada a la vecina”?


----------



## Agró

En estos casos debes ofrecer tu intento de traducción, según las reglas del foro.
En el diccionario tienes



*embarazar⇒* _vtr_(preñar, fecundar)get [sb] pregnant _v expr_  (_slang_)knock up _vtr phrasal sep_



_He got his neighbour pregnant._


----------



## Ferrol

Otras opciones
He got her in the family way
He got her up the duff⚠️


----------



## Bevj

Hace _muchísimos_ años que no oigo "Up the duff'.  Es correcto pero mucho más _slang_ que la frase original.


----------



## Ferrol

Bevj said:


> Hace _muchísimos_ años que no oigo "Up the duff'.  Es correcto pero mucho más _slang_ que la frase original.


Por eso le puse la señal de “precaución”
Aunque todos los diccionarios mencionan “in the family way”, recuerdo a un nativo del sur de Inglaterra que decía “in the way of family”


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

En castellano chileno, dejar embarazada no es vulgar, pero puede sonar un poco peyorativo o emplearse en contextos negativos (como _La dejó embarazada y nunca más apareció_) ¿Sería _to knock up _un equivalente adecuado en inglés?


----------



## Bevj

Ferrol said:


> recuerdo a un nativo del sur de Inglaterra que decía “in the way of family”


----------



## Ballenero

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> En castellano chileno, dejar embarazada no es vulgar, pero puede sonar un poco peyorativo o emplearse en contexztos negativos (como _La dejó embarazada y nunca más apareció_) ¿Sería _to knock up _un equivalente adecuado en inglés?


Creo que _knock up_ sería:
Le hizo un bombo.


----------



## gvergara

Ballenero said:


> Le hizo un bombo.


No me es familiar esto, no sabría decir nada del registro de dicha expresión.


----------



## Sprache

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> En castellano chileno, dejar embarazada no es vulgar, pero puede sonar un poco peyorativo o emplearse en contexztos negativos (como _La dejó embarazada y nunca más apareció_) ¿Sería _to knock up _un equivalente adecuado en inglés?


I would be careful using the phrase _knock up_, as it can definitely come off as pejorative and even a bit crude. I'm not sure if_ dejar embarazada_ has the same connotations.


----------



## gvergara

Thanks for the clarifications.


----------



## Ferrol

Para mi “dejar embarazada” transmite con frecuencia, que no es una situación buscada por ninguno de los dos miembros de la pareja


----------



## gvergara

Ferrol said:


> Para mi “dejar embarazada” transmite con frecuencia, que no es una situación buscada por ninguno de los dos miembros de la pareja


Para mí, es suena como un accidente no deseado por ninguna de las partes.


----------



## OtroLencho

Ferrol said:


> Otras opciones
> He got her up the duff⚠️



I have never heard that (is it British?) and would assume it referred to anal sex, not pregnancy.


----------



## OtroLencho

Ferrol said:


> Para mi “dejar embarazada” transmite con frecuencia, que no es una situación buscada por ninguno de los dos miembros de la pareja



¿Conlleva la implicación de abandono?


----------



## Ferrol

OtroLencho said:


> I have never heard that (is it British?) and would assume it referred to anal sex, not pregnancy.





OtroLencho said:


> I have never heard that (is it British?) and would assume it referred to anal sex, not pregnancy.


Sure enough it is
According to WR



*up the duff*_expr__UK, AU, slang_ (pregnant) (_coloquial_)tener un bombo _loc verb_


----------



## Ferrol

OtroLencho said:


> ¿Conlleva la implicación de abandono?


No necesariamente, creo


----------



## franzjekill

Ferrol said:


> No necesariamente, creo


Opino lo mismo.

Para mí conlleva que no se trata de una relación de pareja consolidada de gente adulta que cohabita. No esperaría escuchar, en tal caso, que "la dejó embarazada", ni que le hizo "un bombo".


----------



## Aguas Claras

OtroLencho said:


> I have never heard that (is it British?) and would assume it referred to anal sex, not pregnancy.


I'm British and I would have had no clue as to what it meant.   Obviously, I've missed something.

Anyway, I think the most straightforward and neutral way of expressing the idea is "he got (her/the neighbour/Mary/etc.) pregnant".


----------



## Bevj

Aguas Claras said:


> I'm British and I would have had no clue as to what it meant.   Obviously, I've missed something.


Really? 
I must be older than you.  'Up the duff' was popular in the '70's, like 'having a bun in the oven'.
But it's not a good translation in this case as it's much more informal (and mow sounds dated).


----------



## Aguas Claras

Bevj said:


> Really?
> I must be older than you.  'Up the duff' was popular in the '70's, like 'having a bun in the oven'.
> But it's not a good translation in this case as it's much more informal (and mow sounds dated).


I wouldn't have thought you were older than me.  And I was in the UK for most of the '70's - came to Spain in 1977. But I'd never heard "up the duff". Interesting.


----------



## Bevj

Maybe it was a regional thing.   I am from the Midlands and it was certainly in common use


----------



## Rocko!

Para mí no es lo mismo "_la dejó embarazada_" y "_dejó embarazada *a*_". En la primera entiendo que el hombre se fue para siempre. En la segunda solo sé que un hombre embarazó a una mujer.


----------



## gvergara

Rocko! said:


> Para mí no es lo mismo "_la dejó embarazada_"


Éste es ambiguo y puede tener ambos significados: 1.- _La dejó _(=abandonó estando ella) _embarazada_ o bien 2.- _La dejó _(en el estado de mujer)_ embarazada_ (, o sea _la embarazó_). A priori no hay nada que impida que se pueda dar esta segunda interpretación, y al menos en Chile es lo que la mayoría de las personas entenderían. La primera la diríamos de otra manera: _La abandonó/dejó cuando ella estaba embarazada_.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Ferrol said:


> No necesariamente, creo


👍 De acuerdo. "La dejó embarazada puede significar que simplemente la embarazó. Todo depende del contexto.


----------



## Lamarimba

Dice el DLE :
*dejar*
20. intr. U. como verbo auxiliar, con algunos participios pasivos y adjetivos, *para expresar un resultado*.


_Me dejó satisfecho, sin palabras, pasmado, en evidencia, en paz, frío, con el culo al aire,_ etc.


----------



## Ferrol

gvergara said:


> Éste es ambiguo y puede tener ambos significados: 1.- _La dejó _(=abandonó estando ella) _embarazada_ o bien 2.- _La dejó _(en el estado de mujer)_ embarazada_ (, o sea _la embarazó_). A priori no hay nada que impida que se pueda dar esta segunda interpretación, y al menos en Chile es lo que la mayoría de las personas entenderían. La primera la diríamos de otra manera: _La abandonó/dejó cuando ella estaba embarazada_.


También en España significa en principio lo segundo. Para expresar lo primero , si queremos evitar malentendidos ,diríamos : “la dejó/abandonó estando embarazada”, o “la abandonó embarazada”


----------



## Aguas Claras

Bevj said:


> Maybe it was a regional thing.   I am from the Midlands and it was certainly in common use


Don't know. Maybe I just missed it. I'm originally from Lancashire but in the '70's I was at university in Leeds and then lived in London until I came to Spain.


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> puede tener ambos significados


Definitivamente, sí.


----------



## gvergara

Rocko! said:


> Definitivamente, sí.


En la teoría, pero en la práctica la primera interpretación es muy, pero muy poco probable en mi país, así que en la práctica la entendemos como la segunda.


----------



## Rocko!

gvergara said:


> En la teoría, pero en la práctica la primera interpretación es muy, pero muy poco probable en mi país, así que en la práctica la entendemos como la segunda.


Por aquí es al revés. Cuando el tema es sobre relaciones de pareja(s), la palabra "dejar" toma el significado de abandono con demasiada facilidad. De hecho, el significado que citó Lamarimba es el #20 del DLE, aunque admito que en el caso de embarazos, subiría ↑


----------



## Aviador

Yo concuerdo con mi coterráneo Gvergara, en Chile _dejó embarazada a la vecina _equivale a decir que ella resultó embarazada debido a la acción del vecino, más bien la acción en que ambos tomaron parte, pero no involucra en absoluto la idea de abandono.


----------



## Magazine

Has somebody metioned: 

he knocked her up

??

Very often used in films


----------



## Ferrol

Magazine said:


> Has somebody metioned:
> 
> he knocked her up
> 
> ??
> 
> Very often used in films


Mira el post 2 de Agró,y  los posteriores de Ballenero y Sprache


----------



## Marsianitoh

She got pregnant= Se quedó embarazada.
He got her pregnant= La dejó embarazada.


----------



## Mirlo

De acuerdo : he got the neighbor pregnant


----------

